# Spinning: batts



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just drum carded this fine merino (21 micron) and sari silk with a little gold Angelina. I really like how the sari silk looks with the black! So soft and shiny!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty bet it will look amazing spun up.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Do you have something special in mind for it?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful! Do you have something special in mind for it?


I'm thinking of selling some batts, this may be some to sell. I might spin some up just to see what it looks like!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Can't wait to see the yarn you spin and the finished object.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh pretty!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So pretty. I'd love to see this spun up


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Good job! Looks pretty!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Would think that would be lovely for a shawl


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the black contrast with the bright silk colors. I am really curious to see how it will look when it is spun.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful...Can't wait to see this spun :sm01:


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Love it and makes me want to learn.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is just so beautiful ????


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

If anyone is interested in purchasing some batts let me know. I can make them up for you!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How much are you asking? That would let every one know. Have you tried FB and etsy I'm sure they will go fast.


----------

